# Aufbau eines 20" Kinderbikes



## chowi (3. Oktober 2008)

Auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten Bike 
(vor allem, den AnsprÃ¼chen des Vaters genÃ¼genden Bike) 
fÃ¼r meine FÃ¼nfjÃ¤hrige, wurde ich recht schnell in der âBuchtâ fÃ¼ndig.

Ein gebrauchtes *Marin Hidden Canyon 20â*â¦.

Als das Teil bei mir ankam, machte sich erstmal ErnÃ¼chterung breit.










Bei einem Gesamtgewicht von 11,7 kg, schwergÃ¤ngiger Schaltung und Liegeradfedergabel (die wollte selbst bei mir nicht richtig einfedern) 
war Handlungsbedarf geboten!

Letztlich blieben nur Rahmen und Sattel, Sattelspanner von Original Ã¼brig, der Rest wurde verworfen.





ZunÃ¤chst gestaltete sich die Suche nach einer passenden Starrgabel 
recht schwierig.
Hier konnte zusammen mit Edelziege jedoch eine LÃ¶sung gefunden werden.
Er baute mir Gabelbeine im Bontrager-Style fÃ¼r die Gabelkrone 
einer alten RockShox Mag 21 (so was hat wohl jeder noch rumliegen).

Von dem Teil war ich total begeistert und zugleich sogar etwas neidischâ¦
Georg nochmals D A N K E fÃ¼r deine Hilfe!!!





Ein weiteres schwieriges Unterfangen waren die LaufrÃ¤der.
Hier wurde ich in einem Liegeradshop fÃ¼ndig, 
20â Felgen Alex DA 16 in 32 Loch und 2.0 mm Sapim Speichen. 
Dann noch vorn eine alte Rhino-Nabe 
und hinten eine moderne Novatec 8-fach.
Bei dem zu erwartenden Fahrergewicht reichen 16 Speichen pro Laufrad aus, also jede Zweite. 
Schwalbes Mow Joe`s und passende leichte SchlÃ¤uche 
komplettieren den LRS.
Als Kassette wÃ¤hlte ich eine SRAM Rennradversion 12-26.

Die Bremsanlage ist eine Avid SD 7.0, 
bremst super, passt optimal zum Rahmendesign und vor allem 
die Bremshebel lassen sich perfekt auf die KinderhÃ¤nde einstellen!!!









Beim Antrieb habe ich mich fÃ¼r eine 1X8 Version entschieden. Ich finde, vorn reicht ein KB, mehrere kÃ¶nnten das Kind doch schnell Ã¼berfordern.
Als Schalter arbeitet ein SRAM Attack auf ein Shimano 600 Schaltwerk.
Das Innenlager ist ein seltenes Dean Ti mit 112mm Achse 
(Vorteil: stufenlos einstellbare Kettenlinie, da die Welle mittels Inbusschraube fixiert wird.)
Alte Shimano XT-Kurbeln wurden auf 125mm gekÃ¼rzt.
Ein 34er FSA Kettenblatt, HG 70 Kette, sowie 
leichte Wellgo-Industrielager-Pedalen komplettieren die Sache.





Die vorhandene Sattelkerze wurde durch eine StÃ¼tze mit komfortabler Doppelklemmung ausgetauscht.

Ein kurzer Vorbau aus dem Specialized-Sortiment und 
ein, auf 465mm gekÃ¼rzter konifizierter Alu-Lenker, 
sowie ein moderner FSA Steuersatz bilden zusammen 
mit der direkten Gabel eine Top-Lenkeinheit.
Leichte Moosgummi-Griffe passen sich den KinderhÃ¤nden optimal an.

Shimano Niro-ZÃ¼ge und XTR-ZughÃ¼llen sind Ã¼ber jeden Zweifel erhaben.

Gabelbeine, Vorbau und Kurbeln wurden Verkehrsrot gepulvert.

Ahh und ein sehr wichtiges Detail fÃ¼r jedes Kindâ¦.
der richtige Flaschenhalter wurde nach diversen FehlkÃ¤ufen in Form 
eines Sitting Bull mit seitlichem Eingriff alsbald gefunden. 
Zusammen mit einer Sigg-Fahrradflasche ein gutes Gespannâ¦





Das Gesamtgewicht des Bikes kommt nunmehr 
auf kinderfreundliche *8,25 kg*.





Der Aufwand hat sich gelohnt!!!

Das Kind hat sich draufgesetzt und los ging`s, 
ohne Meckern oder Quengeln.
Lediglich die Schaltfaulheit, das Schalten aufs grÃ¶Ãere Ritzel erfordert wohl doch etwas âEngagementâ, bleibt zu erwÃ¤hnen. 
Doch das wird sich sicher noch geben.

In diesem Sinneâ¦..
GruÃ chowi


----------



## Baby Taxi (3. Oktober 2008)

Schickes Bike !!

Ich plane grade für meinen Großen ein CUBE Team Kid (20er) zu kaufen und zu tunen. Mal sehen wo ich da hinkomme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chowi (3. Oktober 2008)

Ja, das Cube hatte ich auch im Visier, fährt der Lütte von nem Kumpel.
Sieht gut aus und funktioniert.

Gewich mit Hi-Ten Starrgabel aber auch so um 11,5 kg!!!

Da lässt sich viel machen...

Vielleicht kann man den Rahmen auch solo bekommen.

Gruß chowi


----------



## Baby Taxi (3. Oktober 2008)

@chowi: der Rahmen und Gabel sind nicht das Problem 
Bei den Anbauteilen kann man noch einiges raus holen 

Ach ja, ich habe das Bike selbst schon in der Hand gehabt, vom Ausgangsgewicht würde ich sagen irgendwo zwischen 10,5 und 11kg !!


----------



## chowi (3. Oktober 2008)

Ohh, dann isser wohl leichter geworden!
Vielleicht wurden mittlerweile leichtere Reifen verbaut.

Bei den Laufrädern sind 1 - 1,5 kg drin.

Insgesamt kann man mit normalem Aufwand 
auf 8 - 8,5 kg Gesamtgewicht kommen und 
die Kleinen dankens einem!

Gruß chowi


----------



## lynx75 (5. Oktober 2008)

chowi schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man den Rahmen auch solo bekommen.



Hi Leute,

das kann ich mit Sicherheit verneinen! Habe mich da schon mal erkundigt!

Ich habe jetzt in der bucht ein 2danger für mein Sohn gekauft, war ein richtiges Schnäppchen! Nur das Problem mit der Gabel habe ich auch!
Bis jetzt habe ich noch keine passende Gabelbrücke gefunden, da der Rahmen ein 1" Steuerrohr hat!!

Auf jeden Fall sieht die Gabel richtig Geil aus!

Gruß Björn


----------



## chowi (5. Oktober 2008)

Hi Björn, wie lang brachst du es denn???
Würde auch Standart gehen, oder muss es ahead sein?
Gruß chowi


----------



## Edelziege (7. Oktober 2008)

Moin Chowi,

sehr schön ist das Rad geworden!

Eine gute Idee ist der Flaschenhalter für kleine Rahmen.

Da kann ich es ja kaum erwarten, daß für meine beiden mal ein 20 Zöller ansteht. 

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## lynx75 (8. Oktober 2008)

chowi schrieb:


> Hi Björn, wie lang brachst du es denn???
> Würde auch Standart gehen, oder muss es ahead sein?
> Gruß chowi




Hi Chowi,

hat ein wenig länger bei mir gedauert!

Der Schaft muss bei Standart min. 15cm lang sein! Bei Ahead natürlich länger! Standart ist zur Zeit drin und kann auch gerne wieder rein!

Hast du zufällig etwas im Keller?

Gruß Björn


----------



## Scalpel3000 (1. November 2008)

Habe noch verschieden neue 20" Felgen mit verschiedenen Lochzahlen hier liegen.

Bei Interesse bitte um kurze Info.


----------



## Pipi (4. November 2008)

Superschickes bike!
Übrigens würde ich mir gewichtsmäßig nicht so viele Sorgen machen. Meine Kids hatten beide das 20er Cube und kamen super damit klar. 

G!

Pipi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lokomotive (10. November 2008)

Ich will das Cube Team 200 meiner Tochter auch ein bisschen erleichtern. 
Ich fang erstmal bei den Reifen an. Mow Joes sollen es werden. 
Was ist eigentlich die ideale Breite? 1.85 oder 2.0?

Nächste Baustelle ist dann der Sattel.


----------



## chowi (11. November 2008)

Lokomotive schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich die ideale Breite? 1.85 oder 2.0?



Der schmalere Reifen ist die bessere Wahl, gerade bei den Lütten,
du würdest doch auch nicht 3.0er Decken aufziehen...

Gruß chowi


----------



## Lokomotive (11. November 2008)

OK, danke.

Ich hab die 1.85 bestellt.

Nächste Woche krieg ich das gebrauchte Cube. Mal gucken, was man da sonst noch schnell optimieren kann. Einen Riesenaufwand möchte ich aber nicht treiben. Sattel, Sattelstütze, Lenker, Vorbau, Kassette, Kette guck ich mal, ob ein paar von meinen Teilen verwenden kann.


----------



## czippi (11. November 2008)

Hi,
hab schon ein paarmal deine Umbau-Beiträge gelesen. Gefällt sehr was Du so baust und jetzt bin ich auch infiziert.
Allerdings gehe ich die Sache nicht ganz so kompromisslos an wie Du.
Ich sammle bei Freunden  für lau oder für kleines Geld die alten Leichtteile ein. Einiges hat man auch selbst noch im Keller und es gibt ja noch die Bucht.
Projekt ist gerade ein 24er. Es soll aber bei den 3fach-Kettenblättern bleiben. Hab ne alte LX-Kurbel (175mm, kein Hollowtech, 4-Kant) gekauft die gekürzt werden soll. Was gibt es beim Kürzen zu beachten (bzw beim Bohren für die Pedalgewinde) damit die auch 100% waagerecht zur Kurbelachse stehen. Wo hast Du das machen lassen?

Grüße, Micha


----------



## chowi (11. November 2008)

Lokomotive schrieb:


> Einen Riesenaufwand möchte ich aber nicht treiben. Sattel, Sattelstütze, Lenker, Vorbau, Kassette, Kette guck ich mal, ob ein paar von meinen Teilen verwenden kann.



Der Thread soll ja nur als Anregung gedacht sein.

Welchen Aufwand du betreibst, liegt bei dir...

Gruß chowi


----------



## chowi (11. November 2008)

czippi schrieb:


> Hi,
> hab schon ein paarmal deine Umbau-Beiträge gelesen. Gefällt sehr was Du so baust und jetzt bin ich auch infiziert.
> Allerdings gehe ich die Sache nicht ganz so kompromisslos an wie Du.
> Ich sammle bei Freunden  für lau oder für kleines Geld die alten Leichtteile ein. Einiges hat man auch selbst noch im Keller und es gibt ja noch die Bucht.
> ...



Danke für die Blumen...

Bezüglich Kurbelkürzen frag mal ganz lieb und höflich bei
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=7889
nach.

Gruß chowi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bitax (22. November 2008)

Kann mich nur anschließen: Kompliment für das Bike und den tollen Bericht!

PS: was gibt es Schöneres, als wenn das eigene Kind sich freut und gleich losradelt?!


----------



## Baby Taxi (26. Dezember 2008)

Also mein Sohnemann hat jetzt ein Cube Taem kid 20".
Gewicht mit allen Sche...: 11kg
...ohne Katzenaugen etc. sicherlich ca. 300-500g leichter.

Demnächst mit FSA Ti Innenlager, Bontrager Lenker, anderer Schaltung, Moosgummi Griffe, neue Sattelstütze, viele Alu-Schrauben und ...

Ziel: Unter 10 KG zu kommen !!


----------



## andy2 (7. Januar 2009)

das 20 zoll meiner tochter hat 7,5 und damit verblaest sie so ziemlich alle kids hier in der gegend inkl aller jungs nur so als erinnerung daran das gewicht in dem alter umso entscheidender ist, und klar kommen sie auch mit 12 kilo bikes klar aber nur wer den vergleich hat weiss was fuer einen unterschied das macht


----------



## chowi (7. Januar 2009)

andy2 schrieb:


> das 20 zoll meiner tochter hat 7,5 und damit verblaest sie so ziemlich alle kids hier in der gegend inkl aller jungs nur so als erinnerung daran das gewicht in dem alter umso entscheidender ist, und klar kommen sie auch mit 12 kilo bikes klar aber nur wer den vergleich hat weiss was fuer einen unterschied das macht



Genau und umso deutlicher wird der Unterschied, 
wenn man sich dann ins Gelände begibt...
und womöglich ein Baumstamm den Weg kreuzt...
Gruß chowi


----------



## schoeppi (10. Januar 2009)

Mich würde an der Stelle interessieren,
wie alt ist euer Nachwuchs?


----------



## czippi (10. Januar 2009)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Mich würde an der Stelle interessieren,
> wie alt ist euer Nachwuchs?



kannst Du deine Frage präzisieren?
Wen meinst Du denn???


----------



## chowi (10. Januar 2009)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Mich würde an der Stelle interessieren,
> wie alt ist euer Nachwuchs?



*1.Beitrag 3. Zeile!*

Ok Ok sie ist jetzt sechs geworden...

Gruß chowi


----------



## schoeppi (10. Januar 2009)

czippi schrieb:


> kannst Du deine Frage präzisieren?
> Wen meinst Du denn???



Na alle die Kids haben welche 20 Zoll Rädchen fahren.


----------



## czippi (11. Januar 2009)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Na alle die Kids haben welche 20 Zoll Rädchen fahren.




Mein Sohn ist 20" von ca. 5-7Jahren gefahren. (vorher ein 16er). Habe dann günstig ein 24er bekommen und er sollte parallel mit beiden fahren (also bei schwierigerem Gelände mit dem 20er) Das kam dann aber irgendwie nicht in die Tüte weil das 24er natürlich mehr Gänge und ne Federgabel hatte. In den ersten 6 Monaten war das Rad etwas zu groß, das hat er dann mit seinem Dickkopf " ich will mit 21 Gängen fahren" durchgesetzt. War mir dann egal, er wollte das so, dann mußte er auch die Umfaller in Kauf nehmen. Jetzt mit 7 1/2 paßt es.
Gruß, Micha


----------



## Baby Taxi (12. Januar 2009)

Meiner wird diese Jahr 6 !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (12. Januar 2009)

Zu Ostern letzten Jahres hat mein Junior ein Scott MX200 bekommen,
12 Gang und Federgabel.
Da war er gerade 4 geworden.
Als sich dann im Laufe des Jahres gezeigt hat das der kleine Mann so richtig Spass hat mit dem Papa Touren zu machen (so 25-30km) dachte ich es dürfte vor allem leichter sein.
Die Federgabel des Scott federt nicht, der Rahmen ist aus Stahl und überhaupt ist das Ding recht schwer.

Also hab ich rumgesucht, als Ergebnis kam ich dann zum Stevens Kid Sport.
Alles aus Alu, auch die Starrgabel, und 21 Gänge. Das hatte so kein anderes zu bieten.
In der Bucht konnte ich dann eins erwischen, Zustand wie neu, 120 EUR statt der ladenneuen 299.
Stand dann unterm Weihnachtsbaum und mein Sohnemann hat gestrahlt.

Nur: ich hatte mir eigentlich vorgestellt das Scott ebenfalls in der Bucht wieder zu verkaufen. Es würde wohl ähnlich viel Bares wieder einbringen.
Da hat mein Junior aber andere Vorstellungen.
Das will er nämlich behalten, soll zu Opa/Oma.
Also wars Essig mit der Refinanzierung.

So sind sie, die Kids.


----------



## andy2 (13. Januar 2009)

meine ist gerade 7 geworden


----------



## Lokomotive (17. März 2009)

Meine ist wird erst in 2 Monaten 5, kommt aber trotzdem schon super mit dem Cube klar.

Die Kurbel müsste eigentlich kürzer und die Handkräfte der Gripshift sind zu hoch.


----------



## czippi (17. März 2009)

Lokomotive schrieb:


> Meine ist wird erst in 2 Monaten 5, kommt aber trotzdem schon super mit dem Cube klar.
> 
> Die Kurbel müsste eigentlich kürzer und die Handkräfte der Gripshift sind zu hoch.



Hi!
Mit der Gripshift hat mein Sohn (6,5) auch Probleme beim vorderen Umwerfer. Hab ihm einen Deore-Trigger montiert, den bedient er mit der Handinnenfläche. Die Betätigung des hinteren Grip-Shifters klappt allerdings gut (jetzt beim 24er und vorher beim 20er Speci).
Kurbelkürzen: bei Rose gibts für 10 od. 20 Euro ein Pedalgewindeschneiderset. Etwas schwierig ist für Otto-Normalverbraucher (ohne Zugang zu Fräsen und co) ist das präzise Vorbohren der neuen Löcher f. die Pedalgewinde.


----------



## ZeFlo (17. März 2009)

... deshalb keinen gripshift sondern den billigeren kinder schalter namens mrx. die sind im durchmesser kleiner und wesentlich leichter zu drehen wie die gripshift schalter.


----------



## fantic26 (9. Juni 2009)

Habe ein Giant Projekt im Auge ! leider entpuppte sich die versprochene Alugaben beim Fiant Xtc 20" lite als stahlgabel ! hasse einen leichten Tip für den 1190g klumpen mit cantis?


----------



## chowi (11. Juni 2009)

fantic26 schrieb:


> Habe ein Giant Projekt im Auge ! leider entpuppte sich die versprochene Alugaben beim Fiant Xtc 20" lite als stahlgabel ! hasse einen leichten Tip für den 1190g klumpen mit cantis?



Hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=177347&highlight=pimp
sind ne Menge guter Tipps...
Gruß chowi


----------



## andy2 (31. August 2009)

lustig das mit dem schalten scheint bei vielen kindern der fall zu sein den babygoat haette ich auch als ssp aufbauen koennen, lieber hochgewuchtet als geschaltet.


----------



## chowi (31. August 2009)

andy2 schrieb:


> lustig das mit dem schalten scheint bei vielen kindern der fall zu sein den babygoat haette ich auch als ssp aufbauen koennen, lieber hochgewuchtet als geschaltet.



Liegt wohl am Alter...

hab jetzt die SRAM Attacks gegen SRT 600 mit ODI Griffen getauscht und

.
.
.
.
.
.
.

sie schaltet doch!!!
Komischerweise bewegt sie sich jetzt schneller, vor allem im Gelände
sodas die Kette schon mehrmals absprang, weshalb ich da wohl noch
zwei Schutzscheiben, äh Bashgards? montieren werde...

Gruß chowi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stivinix (1. September 2009)

Hallo:
jetzt ist das Marin komplett (Laufräder!):





die originalen Drehschalter waren sehr schwergängig - hab sie gegen mrx comp 8-f getauscht und jetzt gehts leichter.
Gruß
Stef


----------



## stivinix (1. September 2009)

Ich hab vorne noch ein kleines 24er Kettenblatt montiert. Wird bei Bedarf von Hand gewechselt....


----------



## chowi (3. September 2009)

stivinix schrieb:


> Hallo:
> jetzt ist das Marin komplett (Laufräder!):



Schick, 
hast du die Liegerad-Gabel in den Griff bekommen?
Gruß chowi


----------



## stivinix (4. September 2009)

Hi,
die Gabel war schon serienmäßig dran und für Fliegengewichte eingestellt. Musste eigentlich nichts ändern (außer ordentlich schmieren).
Nur das Gewicht schmerzt (knapp 1990gr.), aber meine Kleine will nicht darauf verzichten ;-)
Gruß
Stef


----------



## stivinix (4. September 2009)

;-)


----------



## argh (4. September 2009)

was ist denn das für ein laufradsatz im marin und wo hast du den her? ich musste grade feststellen dass das hintere laufrad vom specialized meines kindes 1660g wiegt. das geht ja mal gar nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## octane1967 (4. September 2009)

So ist dann auch zu erklären, dass das Ex-6-Gang 20" meiner Tochter 400 g schwerer ist als ihr jetziger 26" Customaufbau mit Scheibenbremsen und den sackschweren (aber von ihr innig verteidigten) Deore/Singletrack.

Leider habe ich trotz intensiverer Suche noch keine Quelle für eine 20" Alu-Starrgabel gefunden. Gibt es da wirklich keinen Anbieter? Gefedert hat das serienmäßige Ding ohnehin nicht mal bei mir, insofern fiele der Abschied leicht ... Schwalbe Mow Joes und leichte Schläuche sind dann sowieso geplant. Meine Jüngere ist jetzt drei und ihr könnt es euch sicher schon vorstellen ;-)


----------



## stivinix (4. September 2009)

käpt´n kaba schrieb:


> was ist denn das für ein laufradsatz im marin und wo hast du den her? ich musste grade feststellen dass das hintere laufrad vom specialized meines kindes 1660g wiegt. das geht ja mal gar nicht!



Der Laufradsatz ist selber gestrickt! (nach Chowis Vorbild)
Die serienmäßige hi. Nabe war kaum zu bewegen :-(
Gruß
Stef


----------



## argh (4. September 2009)

stivinix schrieb:


> Der Laufradsatz ist selber gestrickt! (nach Chowis Vorbild)
> Die serienmäßige hi. Nabe war kaum zu bewegen :-(
> Gruß
> Stef



ich habe mich heute nur brutal erschrocken, dass die laufräder schwerer sind als an meinen rädern. und das muss geändert werden- auch, wenn er jetzt nicht mehr täglich fährt. nach naben muss ich mich mal umschauen; vielleicht finde ich da ja was passendes, gutes, günstiges.

die felgen sind schick und werden bestellt...

danke für den tipp!

und entschuldigt bitte meine unaufmerksamkeit.


----------



## gentic (8. September 2009)

hmmm also wenn unser kleiner 5,5 nicht so ein draufgänger wäre... würde ich vermutlich auch sein bike noch etwas erleichtern... aber ihm macht sein scott jr voltage 20 doch sehr viel spass... und die funktionierende federgabel und neuer lenker und vorbau kommen erst noch dran   und unser sohn schiebt halt da mal wo er nicht hochkommt... das haben wir früher auch 

wie ermittelt man denn die passende Kurbellänge? werde wohl eine mal kurz anpassen da die alte bochschwer ist...


----------



## Waldschleicher (9. September 2009)

gentic schrieb:


> hmmm also wenn unser kleiner 5,5 nicht so ein draufgänger wäre... würde ich vermutlich auch sein bike noch etwas erleichtern... aber ihm macht sein scott jr voltage 20 doch sehr viel spass... und die funktionierende federgabel und neuer lenker und vorbau kommen erst noch dran   und unser sohn schiebt halt da mal wo er nicht hochkommt... das haben wir früher auch
> 
> wie ermittelt man denn die passende Kurbellänge? werde wohl eine mal kurz anpassen da die alte bochschwer ist...



Hast du das Rad mal gewogen? Hatte es im Laden in der Hand, fühlte sich bleischwer an...


----------



## gentic (9. September 2009)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Hast du das Rad mal gewogen? Hatte es im Laden in der Hand, fühlte sich bleischwer an...



Hmm nicht direkt. Aber knapp unter 12kg glaub ich. Die neue federgabel wird leichter. Mit 12 gängen kommt sohnemann eigentlich jeden berg hoch. Schiebt nur sehr sehr selten. Wenn das gelände zu heftig wird


----------



## octane1967 (10. September 2009)

So, jetzt habe ich was Perverses gefunden: Eine Alu-Starrgabel für 26 Zoll mit IS2000, die aber V-Brake-Sockel für 20" hat.

http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390091371158&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Kann man ja umlackieren und ist mit 1.050 g immer noch deutlich leichter als die ganzen nicht federnden "Federgabeln".


----------



## CopyMaster (11. September 2009)

Das kann doch von der Einbauhöhe unmöglich gehen, oder?


----------



## octane1967 (11. September 2009)

Ich hab gerade den Verkäufer kontaktiert, mal sehen. Sollte die für 26" aber ähnlich niedrig bauen wie meine Davtus (395 mm, perfekt fürs 15 Jahre alte Hardtail), dann wäre das Geometrieproblem marginal.


----------



## octane1967 (12. Oktober 2009)

Sorry für die Verspätung. Ist bei der angeführten Gabel genau gleich (auch 395 mm), nur dass die dann vermutlich im 20"er 2-4 cm zu hoch baut. Ob´s fahrbar ist zeigt nur der Versuch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

